# Pole spear in Santa Rosa Sound



## Mundaca (Oct 8, 2015)

Am new to area and live on PB on the sound. Has anyone done any free diving with a pole spear for flounder? Is this legal? Have cleared lionfish while SCUBA with lion tamer and think this could be effective way to selectively hunt flatties. Don't get why so many inshore fishermen hate gigging....at least you can be selective and not worry about foul hooking fish.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mundaca said:


> Am new to area and live on PB on the sound. Has anyone done any free diving with a pole spear for flounder? Is this legal? Have cleared lionfish while SCUBA with lion tamer and think this could be effective way to selectively hunt flatties. Don't get why so many inshore fishermen hate gigging....at least you can be selective and not worry about foul hooking fish.


http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/flounder/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't know so many people hated giggers?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Didn't know so many people hated giggers?


And dog hunters, 5.56 hunters, air gun hunters, pier rats and clowns.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't forget commercial fishermen especially mullet fishermen everyone hates us!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And me


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used a pole spear for a couple of years stabbing Flounder. We kept it hidden in the rock jettie in the Pass. It was illegal but this was in the early 80's.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

MrFish said:


> And dog hunters, 5.56 hunters, air gun hunters, pier rats and clowns.


You forgot Jet Skier and Kayaker


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> You forgot Jet Skier and Kayaker


and the weather man!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Times two on the weather man. Also those that spend an hour loading and unloading their boat blocking the boat ramp.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bamafan611 said:


> Times two on the weather man. Also those that spend an hour loading and unloading their boat blocking the boat ramp.


Hear hear!


----------

